# 10-27 Alum open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

:B :B :B Just a reminder that we will be hosting our annual Alum Creek open on Ovtober 27th . This event is always draws our best number of participants as the weights can be unbelievable this time of year . Come on out and join in the fun . If you need an entry form , just send me a pm with your name and address and I will get one mailed out to you asap . See everyone there . Remeber " :B "


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

What's up Phil haven't heard from you in a while. The fish are going to be on FIRE for your tournament at Alum... It was slow this weekend and the water temps are still in the 80's. That is all about to change though  :B


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

how much is it to enter this?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Open Bass Tournament on Alum Creek 
Saturday October 27th , 2007 
Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat (includes BB)
Tournament Hours: 8:00am &#8211; 4:00pm * Blast off by Boat Number
1st Pl. $1000.00 + plaque&#8217;s 2nd Pl. $600.00 + Plaque&#8217;s 3rd Place $340.00 + plaque&#8217;s
4th $160.00 5th $90.00 6th. $70.00 7th - 10th $50.00​*Above payout is based on a 50 boat field. Will be prorated if less than full field.​Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be received by Oct 24th , 2007. Cash entries accepted the day of the event with a $5 surcharge . Check in and boat inspection will begin at 5:30am at the ramp . All entries must be checked in by 6:45am. A pre-tournament meeting will begin at 6:50am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed . T.B.X. rules will also apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules : www.freewebs.com/obxtreme 
Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 man team or single man team.​Boater_______________________________________ Partner ______________________________

Address ______________________________________ Address ____________________________________
______________________________ _____________________________
Phone ________________________________ Phone ______________________________
Email _________________________________ Email _______________________________ 

Liability Release:​In signing this agreement. we hereby release the host , Team Bass Xtreme (T.B.X.) its owners , agents, employees, and sponsors and tournament officials from any and all damages claims, injuries or deaths, claims, demands, costs, or expenses relating to injury of any persons or damage to any property which I may sustain or which I may cause by reason of participating in or in connection with this and any T.B.X. Tournament Fishing event. Covenant Not To Sue and Waiver of Subrogation: I further agree that I will never sue T.B.X. for damages on account of any injury or damage that I suffer or cause whether known now or which may develop in the future in connection with this or any other T.B.X. Tournament Fishing event. I expressly agree to indemnity and hold T.B.X. Tournament Fishing Circuit harmless from any liability whatsoever, including court costs and attorney's fees arising with respect to such action. I understand that in waiving my rights to sue T.B.X. Tournament Fishing Circuit, I am waiving the rights of recovery from T.B.X. Tournament Fishing Circuit of my insurance carrier for any claims they may pay on my behalf. I further understand that by signing this agreement, I waive any rights my heirs or relatives have or may have to sue.T.B.X. Tournament Fishing Circuit for liability. I Further understand that the tournament committee reserves the right to refund this entry fee if it shall choose for any reason except my application as a qualified entrant . I further agree to submit to a polygraph examination and abide by the rules committee of the polygraph test . Construction. If this agreement and the release, covenant, and waivers contained herein are found by any court to be overly broad in any manner we ask the court to interpret it as broadly as possible. We signify by our signatures below that we have read and understand the this agreement as well as all rules that pertain to our participation in T.B.X. events​.
​

Signature_____________________________________________Signature:____________________________________________________ Alum 10-27-07
Please make check/money order out to: T.B.X.​
Mail to: 6595 Saylor Ct , Canal Winchester, Ohio 43110
Any questions that you have call 614-751-1902​*


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see your still with us Adam . I have just been "really" tied up with my kids football , cheerleading ect. as well as work . Hope to see you there .  The water temps should drop by then and the fish will put on the ol feed bags . I heard that it took a 8 fish limit of around 16# to win this past Sunday up there so the fishing cant be all that bad already !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, it took a big weight to win, but it dropped way off from there... I should be able to make it. I am in KY now and go back the weekend after your tournament!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone looking for a partner , please dont hesitate to contact me at email . I know there are some people out there that would love to fish but are in need of a partner .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

UPDATE : Tournament will start at 8:00 am


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Can you enter the morning of? what boat ramp?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are launching from the New Galena Ramp . We will gladly accept entries at the ramp . Hope to see you there . 

If anyone needs a partner for this event , please let me know . I still have a couple non boaters looking for some one to fish with .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone in the morning . We will start registration around 6:40 or so .


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Can you post results?


----------

